# Corn snakes



## danielkimbo (Sep 29, 2011)

Can anyone on here get corn snakes?


----------



## slim6y (Sep 29, 2011)

First post.... what a ripper....

In short - NO

In long.. They're not legal to keep in Australia. Move to the USA - they're legal there. Or troll on other forums 

Case closed - no one else need to reply.


----------



## MathewB (Sep 29, 2011)

Not if the people on here are in Australia


----------



## FAY (Sep 29, 2011)

It is ILLEGAL to own corn snakes in Australia unless you are a zoo.


----------

